# المتنصرين حديثا ارجو الاهتمام



## ايهما حق (29 يناير 2010)

*سلام الرب ومجده عليكم

اقترح على ادارتكم الحكيمه ان تحقق خذخ الامنيه لى

اتمنى انشاء قسم او منتدى او ركن خاص للمتنصرين حديثا

المتنصرين اخوانى يعانون الامرين غربه وهم فى وسط احبابهم وحب ليسوع حب مكتوم لا يشعر به الا من ذاقه

فهذا المنتدى يسعى للتقريب بينهم 

مش عارف اعبر ازاى ولكن كلى ثقه فى تفهم المعانى التى لم اجد لها كلمات لاكتب بها

بارك الرب تعب محبتكم ​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

مع احترامي لك اخي الحبيب (ايهما حق ) 

ومع تفهمي الشديد لوجهة نظرك ، الا انني لا اوافقك لسبب بسيط .

ان الجميع في المسيح اصبح واحد ، ليس هناك متنصر و مسيحي ، الجميع مؤمن بالمسيح ، هو عضو في الجسد الواحد الذي رأسه المسيح .

اذا تشعر بالغربة حاليا ، فهذا شيء طبيعي ومتوقع ، والمفروض ان لا تخضع له او تستسلم له ، لان الاقتراح التي تقوله سوف يكرس احساس المؤمن الجديد بالغربة .

واخيرا : سوف يجعل المؤمن المولود الجديد في المسيح ، يظل طفلا لانه يتعامل مع ( اطفال في الايمان ) او مولودين حديثا ، ولن يكتسب او يتعلم من الناضجين روحيا .

وكما قلت لك انا متفهم لمشاعرك ، ولكن يجب الا نكرسها ونعترف بها بل يجب مقاومتها ووضعها في حجمها ووقتها الطبيعي .


وعلى العموم ، انت قدمت اقتراح وهذا حقك ، ولنسمع رأي الآخرين او الادارة في الموضوع.
سلام المسيح .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

*بص يا ايهما حق انا موافقه نيومان

و ليا اسبابي

اولا دا ادعي للفصل بيننا اذا كانت الاداره مش موافقه تتكلم في الطوائف عشان نبقي واحد فما بالك باعابرين جديد ايه هنقسم البلد نصين و المسيح عمره ما قسم بين اممي و يهودي و ادي لبطرس الرؤيا عشان ما يفرقش بين اممي و يهودي نيجي احنا نخالف امره

ثانيا دا ادعي للتمييز

اصلا لمعلوماتك الي عمل الصرح الجميل دا اخ عابر برضه و هوا ماي روك و هوا عابر من الصابئيه و المنتدي لم يميز يوما بين الطرفين فاذا كان من عمل المنتدي عابر لماذا نفرق

ثالثا انا حسيت في الاول بغربه و حسيت انه يمكن يفرق ضدي و لاقيت الاخوه هنا زعلانين جدا اني قولت علي نفسي فئه تالته و عابره و بتاع

متي بقيت خليقه جديده في المسيح خلاص

ثم ان مش العابرين مسلمين اصلا فيهم ملحدين او ناس بلا دين 

معندناش متنصر و اصلي لان المسيحيه ليست وراثه و انا ارفض التفرقه المسيحي هوا من ولحد من الماء و الروح و ليس بمولده من مشيئه رجل او من مشيئه جسد بل من الله

و اخيرا و ليس اخرا ارجووووووووووووووووكم كلمه متنصر دي اشطبوها من القاموس لان من اطلقها علينا اعدائنا من المتشددين و هيا جايه من كلمه نصاري

و نصاري دي كلمه خطأ لغويا 

اذا كان لا احد يرضي بلفظ نصراني فلفظ متنصر ايضا خالي من الادب

نصراني و متنصر و منصر الي هوا مبشر

دي الفاظ الوهابيين 

اسمها عابر او مؤمن جديد او مخلص  او اخ في الرب

انما متنصر هفضل وراكم لحد ما تبطلوها هههههههههههههههههه

تقبل تحياتي اخي

شكرا لك ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 يناير 2010)

اتفق مع استاذي نيو مان

عالاقل حتي يكون اختلاطكم بنا الكامل سبب في ذوبان اية شوائب قد تشعرون بتواجدها

وانتم لا تختلفون عنا لا اكدب حينما اقول انكم اقوي مننا فانتم تبيعون كل غالي ورخيص لاجل اسم المسيح اما نحن فمسيحيون ولا نخسر ذوينا ومكانتنا بسبب هذا لانه انتمائنا الاساسي

الرب يبارككم ويعوضكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 يناير 2010)

احنا يا كوبتك مان وضعنا حرج اوي

البنات قد تجبر عالزواج من مسلم متطرف

قد تتهم في شرفها

قد يزج المتحول في مستشفي الامراض العقليه او يعامل كمجنون كحاله اثنين متحولين في افغانستان اعلنوا  انهم مجانين و مش اسوياء

و في اغلب الاحيان *يقتل*


لكن معرفه ربنا اهم من حاجات كتير احنا فاكرين انها مهمه

الواحد لما بيبقي عنده سرطان كل المتع الي حواليه الي فاكر انها اهم من ربنا بتزووووووووووووول و بتفني


مش كدا ولا ايه

احنا كلنا جسد المسيح الواحد

و بعدين منتدي للمتحولين ليه زي ما اشرت سابقا و المتحولين مش كلهم مذهب واحد لا حسب الكنيسه الي وجدوها سانحه

اذا كنا نمنع الكلام في الطوائف كي لا نتفرق نمنع كمان متحول و اصلي عشان نعزز الوحده اكتر و اكتر

تحياتي لاخي العزيز كوبتك مان

و لاخي نيومان

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 يناير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> احنا كلنا جسد المسيح الواحد
> 
> و بعدين منتدي للمتحولين ليه زي ما اشرت سابقا و المتحولين مش كلهم مذهب واحد لا حسب الكنيسه الي وجدوها سانحه
> 
> اذا كنا نمنع الكلام في الطوائف كي لا نتفرق نمنع كمان متحول و اصلي عشان نعزز الوحده اكتر و اكتر


 
آمين ثم آمين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يناير 2010)

آمين....


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2010)

انا كمان شايفه اننا مينفعش نفرق 

لان فى الاول والاخر 

كلنا اولاد المسيح  

وجودنا مع بعض اسره واحده 

دى بتعمل روح جميله 

وربنا يحافظ على اولاده 
​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (1 فبراير 2010)

*كلنا واحد اخي الحبيب .*
*انا اتفهم موقفك وكنت ارغب في مكان للعابرين ولكن ماالفائدة ؟*
*كلنا مشتركين في المسيح وهو لنا جميعا ماالفرق بينك وبين الوارث دينه ؟*
*كلنا مؤمنين . *


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 فبراير 2010)

4 أَشْكُرُ إِلَهِي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ مِنْ جِهَتِكُمْ عَلَى نِعْمَةِ اللهِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لَكُمْ فِي يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ 
5 أَنَّكُمْ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ اسْتَغْنَيْتُمْ فِيهِ فِي كُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ وَكُلِّ عِلْمٍ 
6 كَمَا ثُبِّتَتْ فِيكُمْ شَهَادَةُ الْمَسِيحِ 
7 حَتَّى إِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ نَاقِصِينَ فِي مَوْهِبَةٍ مَا وَأَنْتُمْ مُتَوَقِّعُونَ اسْتِعْلاَنَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ 
8 الَّذِي سَيُثْبِتُكُمْ أَيْضاً إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ بِلاَ لَوْمٍ فِي يَوْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. 
9 أَمِينٌ هُوَ اللهُ الَّذِي بِهِ دُعِيتُمْ إِلَى شَرِكَةِ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ رَبِّنَا. 
10 وَلَكِنَّنِي أَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِاسْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنْ تَقُولُوا جَمِيعُكُمْ قَوْلاً وَاحِداً وَلاَ يَكُونَ بَيْنَكُمُ انْشِقَاقَاتٌ بَلْ كُونُوا كَامِلِينَ فِي فِكْرٍ وَاحِدٍ وَرَأْيٍ وَاحِدٍ 
11 لأَنِّي أُخْبِرْتُ عَنْكُمْ يَا إِخْوَتِي مِنْ أَهْلِ خُلُوِي أَنَّ بَيْنَكُمْ خُصُومَاتٍ. 
12 فَأَنَا أَعْنِي هَذَا: أَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ يَقُولُ: «أَنَا لِبُولُسَ وَأَنَا لأَبُلُّوسَ وَأَنَا لِصَفَا وَأَنَا لِلْمَسِيحِ». 
13 هَلِ انْقَسَمَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ أَلَعَلَّ بُولُسَ صُلِبَ لأَجْلِكُمْ أَمْ بِاسْمِ بُولُسَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ؟ 
(1 كورنثوس 1 )

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/1Corinthians/1


----------



## ايهما حق (6 فبراير 2010)

بسم رب المجد يسوع

اشكر كثيرا اهتمامكم

واتفهم سبب اعتراضكم واقبله كليا

ولكن كان المقصود ان يعبر العابرون لمجد الرب عن مشاكلهم لنستفيد من بعضنا ولتقوى مقدرتنا فى الحياه لا اكثر

ولا فكرت فى تفرقه او اى شئ من هذا ولكن اشكركم على تنبيهي لهذا 

بارك الرب مشاركتكم وجعلنا سببا فى ارشاد الباقين

سلام ونعمه ولا تبخلوا علينا فى صلاتكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

بص اخي ايهما حق

انا ممكن اعمل توبك في المرشد الروحي عن الامر ذاته دا

لاني فاهماتك و حاسه بيك

هل تقبل عرضي اخي ان افعل التوبيك منتظره الرد

سلام و نعمه


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 فبراير 2010)

*+*

*معلش .. لكن ...*

*هو إخوتنا العابرين .. بالعافيه عاوزين يعملوا تفرقه عنصريه ؟؟؟؟*
*مليون مره يا إخوه بنقول ما فيش فرق بينا .. ما فيش فرق بينا .. يمكن فيه فرق و لصالحكم إنتم .. لانكم أنتم الاعظم بما تقاسونه من عذاب و خوف و قلق طوال الوقت .. و مهددين في كل ثانية من حياتكم بالموت ..*

*أنا إتولدت مسيحي .. و لذا .. أتحرك و اعمل و امارس حياتي بشكل ( شبه ) طبيعي .. نظراً للتعصب الاعمي الذي نلاقيه في مصر .. و لكن على الاقل لن أجد من يطاردني لانني مسيحي !! .. أحيا فى النور بإيماني .. أذهب للكنيسة أمام الجميع دون خوف .. أمارس حياتي كإنسان مسيحي طبيعي .. و لكن أنتم !! .. لا تستطيعوا ان تفعلوا شيئاً من كل هذا *

*سؤال حقيقي ..*

*ممكن تقبلوني أنا أخ ليكم و تعملوا لينا إحنا قسم خاص يسمى قسم الموعوظين .. يمكن نتعظ من تمسككم بإيمانكم الرائع ده .. و نتعلم من حبكم للمخلص *


----------



## ايهما حق (7 فبراير 2010)

بسم رب المجد 

اخوانى انا لم اقصد تفرقه ولا اى شئ من ده فنحن العابرين لا ننتمى لاى طائفه مسيحيه 

نحن عبرنا للرب يسوع فقط

أقصد تبادل آراءنا نحن العابرون وما نقاسينا ومشكلاتنا ويكون هناك مشاركه منكم فى ارشادنا لسبل ما نواجهه لا اكثر ولا اقل

واختى  +gospel of truth+    ابارك لكى التوبك واوفق عليه وارجوه ايضا

وارجو ان تتفهموا رأيي

بارك الرب محبتكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

بس الاخوه المؤمنين هنا المولودين في النعمه و الايمان هيزعلوا هههههههه

هشوف طريقه مش تزعلهم

لاني حاطه في خيالي فكره توبك حلوه

سلام و نعمه


----------

